# UK Female looking for flat share in Dubai



## Sophie G (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a 25 year old female, moving out to Dubai september 2012 and I am looking for a reasonably priced flat share, preferably with another female or 2.

I'm actively looking for work in Dubai, I currently work in Advertising in Marketing in Newcastle Upon Tyne & having explored my options in London & various other UK cities have decided to move abroad. I feel Dubai will provide me with more opportunity, I've also been blinded by the wonderfully bright lights of the city after visiting a number of times  plus, UK weather....i've had enough  !!!

My rental budget is around £500 - £600 a month 2880 AED, could stretch but I have saved enough to keep me at this price for about 3 months without full time work, don't want anything more until I know I'm more secure with work & pay. I have had positive feedback from recruitment companies so far so this shouldnt be a problem.

If you are out there & have a room for me lets skype /snip



Thanks

:-D


----------



## tmld28 (Jul 30, 2012)

Check out dubizzle, lots of room shares on there, and I'm sure you will find a suitable one. Good luck


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Sophie

As suggested please check dubizzle for rental rooms, is not allowed to do any kind of advertising in the forum and this includes rooms for rent.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Sophie

As suggested please check dubizzle for rental rooms, is not allowed to do any kind of advertising in the forum and this includes rooms for rent.


----------

